# >>>> Attention Mechcanics And Dealers >>>>



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

>>>> Attention ALL Mechcanics And Dealers >>>> 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

For information on the spring 2007 Kohler,Tecumseh,MTD,Hydro-Gear and Shindaiwa update seminar goto http://www.cpdonline.com
__________________


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

Who is CPD? 
We do our Briggs update on DVD, we've already attended Kohler, Shindaiwa, MTD & Hydro-Gear. Tecumseh is coming up in early Feb, I believe.


----------

